# How to remove freenom URL forwarding favicon?



## sanchits (Jun 15, 2017)

Hi Guys,
I recently made a website on weebly.com for one of my school projects. I managed to add some header code to give it a custom favicon. Then I created a freenom URL forwarding link. The issue is that now instead of my custom favicon, it shows up with the freenom favicon!:facepalm:
I tried changing the URL Forwarding method from Frame (Cloaking)(Default) to Redirect (HTTP 301 forwarding), that fixed the favicon issue, but instead of the web bar at the top being, sanchit.ml, it became operationai.weebly.com. I wanted this custom domain so the .weebly wouldn't show up and I would have a custom favicon.

Header Code: <link rel="shortcut icon" href=http://operationai.weebly.com/uploads/5/6/7/4/56747297/favicon.ico />
<link rel="icon" href=http://operationai.weebly.com/uploads/5/6/7/4/56747297/favicon.ico />

.weebly website: operationai.weebly.com

freenom link:
sanchit.ml (.tk is blocked at my school)

Thanks in advance for any anwsers! :grin:
sanchits


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi, :wave: and welcome to TSF.

I'm afraid you won't get a direct anwer here but you may be pointed in the right direction.

Please read our rules before posting again.



> *EDUCATIONAL ASSISTANCE*
> 
> While we are happy to promote the education of users, we feel it is inappropriate to circumvent the learning process by directly assisting with assignments and projects of an educational nature. Direct answers to school or college assignments are not allowed and will not be given. However, if a user is having trouble comprehending a certain topic, the members and staff at TSF will be happy to provide assistance with understanding the topic.
> 
> Rules


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Is this a project that you are still working on for school? If so I can't help you but if you aren't using this for school I am willing to help you. Please let me know.


----------

